
Cardboard Standing Desk - dragthor
http://healthydeveloper.com/cardboard-standing-desk/
======
dragthor
It's been two weeks of standing. Zero weight loss.

[http://healthydeveloper.com/weekly-
checkin-05-29-2016/](http://healthydeveloper.com/weekly-checkin-05-29-2016/)

vs.

[http://healthydeveloper.com/weekly-
checkin-05-22-2016/](http://healthydeveloper.com/weekly-checkin-05-22-2016/)

